
What Americans Don’t Get About Nordic Countries - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/03/bernie-sanders-nordic-countries/473385/?single_page=true
======
guzmanovich
This is a great article. I have lived in Sweden for many years, and how the
swedish political model is seen abroad is often very misinformed and far from
the truth. It actually works extremely well, compared.

Most of the social benefits, like one year of paid paternal leave, free
education, free and high quality child care, very cheap health care and so on
are seen as so natural and beneficial for sociey _and_ for the economy and
innovation,that a vast majority of the population stands behind it regardless
of political inclinations.

------
1and2equals0
I also liked this article. Gives a great insight to the things that just seem
to work in Scandinavia, such as free education and health care. However, it
does not shed any light on things that do not work in the Nordic countries.
The socialistic model builds upon trust; a trust that people will not abuse
the system. In Denmark, a big problem is that unemployed people with children
turn down jobs simply because the pay is not substantially greater than their
welfare check which they get for doing nothing. This becomes very expensive
for the tax payer in the long run if not solved.

------
LogicX
I'm actually traveling to Sweden and Norway next week just to get a small
taste of this. I'm staying in Airbnbs, meeting up and staying the night with a
swede who is a friend of a friend... I hope to be able to better understand
their culture and thought processes around these very topics.

~~~
timonoko
Be aware that most AirBnbs in Nordics are illegal. Nobody owns their
apartment, it is the property of the housing Co-Op. By owning shares at the
Co-op, the owner has the right to live there. But not to run a Hotel Business.
-- Some may allow subletting on monthly basis, but the customer must register
and pay for water and electricity etc.

The fact is however that most Airbnbs especially in Sweden are social housing.
It is always a sign of a criminal act to sublet that, because the tenant has
lied about his financial conditions and has some other place to live in.

